# Does anyone here know what's wrong with me ?



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello everyone

Through out the month's I have posted several times on this site , unfortunately I never got any answers , so I'm going to try one last time and try to be as clear as possible on what my problem is.

Ever since early 2014 I have had a strange problem , a problem of constant excessive farting.

Now these were not "normal farts" these were silent farts which would slowly come out , these only happen when I am around people , at school I fart a lot. If I'm sitting alone I fart less , if sitting next to someone I fart more , I can not smell these farts but others can ( I know this because they breath in and out heavily when I'm near them , and I've also heard people talking behind my back and even directly in my face on how I fart so much).

I also have recently had this burning anus sensation which happens when I'm around people.

I don't poop very often ( maybe every 2 or 3 days ) but when I do every time I poop I smell like poop afterwards .

Randomly through out the day I can smell a poop like smell , this smell also always happens when air is blown at me ( like when I step outside an it's windy). If you checkout this link : http://smg.photobucket.com/user/anmegrl/media/chart-1.jpg.html

and read the flatus incontinence part you will understand what I'm talking about ( i tried searching the term flatus incontinence on google but got no relevant results ) .

I am not alone with this condition and I have found other people on the internet with this condition :

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Gastroenterology/Flatal-incontinence/show/2006321

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Gastroenterology/Extreme-gas--related-to-anxiety/show/1305918

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Gastroenterology/Stress-and-farting/show/782297

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Gastroenterology/foul-smelling-flatulence-all-time/show/438477?page=1

Unfortunately none of these posts seem to have any answers as to what exactly this problem is.

Because of this bizarre condition I have lost pretty much all my friends and I have literally no social life . School is starting in a few weeks and I don't wan't to join grade 10 with this condition and waste another year of my life being the " Weird smelly guy".

If anyone has any clues as to what this is , please post it here. Thank you and sorry for the long post


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

I am going through exact same thing ..... it started with ibs d ...now only gas thing is remaining ... yesterday I got one medicine and I took it worked, today I had 60% decrease in gas. I am going to continue for a month and then see if it works...


----------



## northern soul (Aug 8, 2016)

I know you can get tablets to reduce wind there are a few over the counter ones also it is worth looking at what you eat as certain foods cause excessive wind I Have IBS and started the Fodmap diet which has virtually reduced my wind by 80% and no smell the worst thing for me was onions leeks garlic spring onions pears apricots but its worth writing a food diary as see if you have more wind with certain foods and give the over counter meds a go,


----------

